# Someone kick the server.



## CA57WAY (Apr 7, 2021)

I'm finding this happening more and more.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Can occasionally happen and usually only lasts a few minutes.


----------



## CA57WAY (Apr 7, 2021)

John-H said:


> Can occasionally happen and usually only lasts a few minutes.


It's happening a lot lately and it can't be traffic.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I've not noticed myself but could raise a ticket for someone to investigate.


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

I'll do what I can to "kick" it. Will clear out the server cache and give it a fresh start

When you get this error message, are you doing anything in particular? By that, I mean are you posting, or reading, or opening a section, etc.

Kevin


----------

